# Stranded on an island...



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Always a fun topic, what three things would you like to have with you if suddenly you found yourself crash landed and stranded on a deserted island?

I've heard just about everything from satelite phones and flares to speed boats and a Starbucks (I'm not kidding).

Personally? I'd like a Ka-Bar, parachute cord, and a lighter (or something reliable to light fire- anything except for matches I'd be pleased as punch). Or, since I have a knife and parachute cord and could do about seven types of friction fire, I'd trade that lighter for a large heavy duty tarp. Not alot you can't do with a tarp, like rain collector (since there might not be fresh water), shelter, a kayak for fishing, signalling I guess, a sail for a raft to get off, a blind for hunting birds, etc.

How about you? I'm sort of into the whole survival thing and playing on an island, but what would you pick (no matter how rediculous or silly it would be). Come on, let's liven this place up a little more.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For my actual items that I would want I would want the remnant of what I crashed in(plane, boat, zepplin...), I would want my shotgun with some ammo (a one piece synthetic stock can work wonders), and I would want a leatherman or a tool set. With these I would have all that I need to survive for a while.

If I could pick a forth item I would pick a deck of cards, being board can be as bad as the island it self.

Now for the "fun" choices of what to bring... A downed fedex plane, a wilson volleyball, and some ice skates.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, if I am allowed, I think I would take a fully stocked Wal-Mart. Why, you ask? They have everything. If I've got a WallyWorld, I don't need to bring much.

The Serious list:
1) All of my archery equipment, and some that I don't yet have (You need to eat, so why not hunt for it?)
2) Tools of all sort, but especially a knife. You never know what you will need them for.
3) Probably a very large tarp. Like Kegan said, they can do almost anything.

Others that would be nice: Whatever I crashed in (you can totally use bits of a broken airplane), lots of canned food, a bunch of lighters, lots of spare clothes, especially shoes.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I would take a Shot gun with ammo. Also a Knife I think I could live off the land for a little with them. 

For fun items, I would take my bow a target and a smokin hot swim suite model haha


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

3 playboy playmates would be enough for me to survive


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)my bow
2)a multi tool 
3)a lighter/or matches.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

well if u are stranded on a deserted island then u would hav had to get there by boat or plane so there would be shelter already from the remains of wat u crashed on, it would hav some food and water to last you for a while and if that is the case then i would take: 
1)H and K four sixteen (it is a gun)
2)a butane lighter with a refill bottle
3)Gerber LMF II A.S.E.K. (knife)


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay to be serious I would want
1) Multi Tool
2) Bow
3) Food

To be humorous I would just want a boat, lots of gas and my fishing stuff. Ha go fishing then head home


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Some of you are bringing good items but can you build a shelter, get food, get water, and live off of the land without too much struggle?


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

A knife or hatchet
All my hunting equiptment(including duct tape wd40 and pliers & a lighter)
A 20'x20' sheet of tarpolium.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Definately a k-bar like kegan said. A flint and steel kit. Maybe some sort of water purifyer? I dont know if it will take the salt out. Asuming there are palm trees I could spin cordage for a bow string and the fibers would make a great nest to get a fire started. I would make a spear becuase my diet would be almost all fish. Hopefully coconuts would be there too. Palm fronds would make a good shelter.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Some of you are bringing good items but can you build a shelter, get food, get water, and live off of the land without too much struggle?


Well, with our bows we could get food (deer, elk, or maybe even fish). With knives we could shape materials for other tools and for fire, etc. I think we are naming pretty good lists.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Well, with our bows we could get food (deer, elk, or maybe even fish). With knives we could shape materials for other tools and for fire, etc. I think we are naming pretty good lists.



I know that this is just a fun thing online, but maybe there should be more thought put into this. I'm not thinking that any of the lists are bad, but some might need a little padding.

What will you sharpen your broadheads with? What will you do if you lose fletching? What if something breaks? These are some of the questions that should be thought of in a survival situation. 

When I lived in AK, my dad taught me some of the basics(how to set a snare, how to fish, how to sharpen a knife, how to fly a plane, how to shoot a gun, stuff like that). My mom taught me how to build fire with a single match and even flint and steel. Now that I know how to read, I have read some books on survival. All you need are the basics: food, water, and shelter. Assuming that you salvage the wreckage of the vessel that you came in on, you would have a shelter and a wide range of materials to build tools and other things. For example if you crashed in an airplane, you would have all the cables from the plane to rig snares or use in place of rope, you would have all the covering(either fabric or aluminum, both have many uses), you would have all the things from the engine, and to top it off you would have the inside of the fuselage. With a pair of pliers and a knife you would have just about all you need to survive, well at least as far as shelter and the ability to get food goes. For water you would want to boil it as to not get sick. 

Assuming that you want to be rescued( some like me might like the solitude), you would need to make something that is easily visible from the air and from the water. If you want to stay on the island, then you wouldn't have to go to all this extra work.

Stuff like this should be taken into account. For example, I wouldn't plan on living off what I can get with my shotgun, I wanted it because it has many helpful uses. The stock could be used as a canoe paddle or shovel, the barrel could be used for many things, the bolt and action could be disassembled and used for parts.

Side note: I don't want to sound like I'm chewing any of you out, I just want you to think about your choices.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Are we on a tropical island?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

You make a valid point, N7709K. I see where you are coming from.

I took an engineering class last year. The last project that we did was to be (theoretically) stranded on an island with nothing. 

So, with the water, you would need to make a fire. You might be able to find some flint and steel scraps on the airplane. If not, you can make a fire-starter-bow. With fire made, you could take scrap metal from the plane and shape it into a bowl/cup to put the water in. If no scrap metal is available, you can take a stone and grind it down with another rock. 

When I said all kinds of archery equipment, I meant it. Not just my bow, arrows, and a release, but a few bows, lots of shafts, spare bags of fletchings, glue, a fletching jig, a bow press, extra strings, spare parts for the bows (limbs, cams, axles, e-clips, etc.) and so on. As far as the broad heads goes, I am sure that you could find a good stone and sharpen them on it. It won't be as nice, but it should work just fine. 

This really is a fun topic to think about.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> You make a valid point, N7709K. I see where you are coming from.
> 
> I took an engineering class last year. The last project that we did was to be (theoretically) stranded on an island with nothing.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you saw what I was trying to get across.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

steve_T said:


> 3 playboy playmates would be enough for me to survive


Hahahaha amen..

Mine would be..

My bow w/ arrows...
Flint
Machete... (sp?)

But if we could make it 4... it would definitely be a playmate


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My bow with it's arrows and stuff. A survival kit, and a phone that has signal, like verizon!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Seriously eh ...?*

First off, if any of this was real you can start with tools. Scrap the plain, the blades you made from it would be useless. So finding something to use would be better (ie stone).

As for what you legitmately need to survive, it's food, wter, and a constant body temperature. It's easier to stuff coconut fibers in your shirt than build a log cabin. So a shelter need be little more than a wind/rain break.

Water: salt can be boiled from water and collected on a lid held above, but there are some other ways you can go about it. As far as cleaning goes, again- screw the plain. You find a log/block/stone with a dent and make the dent bigger, heat dry rocks and throw 'em in. Ta-da, boiling water.

Food: a gun is about the silliest survival tool there is (no offense). Ammo isn't replenishable. A survival bow can be made, broken, reparied, and replaced in an hour. Unless you're a legitmate trapper and capable of making good cordage, in which case mice will be your bread and butter. There's also the spear and throwing stick. However, even a crude bow can be made and employed that will consistently kill things that are within 20 yards.

Fire: I've studied riction fires and primitive fires for years now, and each has their flaw. In a tropical climate we're looking at high humidity, but also a lack of tools. So a two stick fireboard with either a hand drill, thong drill, or bow drill. Preferably thong drill, as the hand drill requres alot of work, and the bow drill requres perfect cordage. Boo saw seems to be a perfeclty viable option if there's boo in the area. Flint and steel requires excellent coal-extenders. Matches... matches are just junk. I hate them.

Bascially, you'd spend your firt coupel days getting a fire and water going. After that every day will be spent bent on getting food. A few years now a few buddies and I would go camping with littel or no prperation (mostly because we're lazy and stupid:lol. This is usually how it inds up, but fortunately for us we have knives and someone has a lighter and we usually wind up eating little or nothing (no need to kill something out of season just 'cause we're stupid and didn't bring anything).

Sorry about the little rant. Couldn't help it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Kegan, you're definitely right, all you need is food, water, and shelter, and you could make clothes out of leaves and stuff like Adam and Eve did when they were hiding from God in the garden of Eden. Food, water,and shelter are the three necessities that are needed for survival.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

My bow (hopefully arrows would come with that.)
Relatively heavy duty knife or an axe.
Not sure on the third item. Maybe a water filter.

Bow, you can hunt for meat. More practical than a gun, you can reuse arrows.
Knife/axe, cutting foliage for shelter, cutting logs, cleaning, you name it.
Water filter, ummm, prolly water. :dontknow: 

Note: so long as the island is not tropical, I don't want to be rescued. Much rather live out my life in the wild.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

satellite phone
boat
plenty of gasoline


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> satellite phone
> boat
> plenty of gasoline


Finally, a different list! You seam to want to get off the island, as apposed to live on it. Hmmm...


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bow 
knife
and a flint
:darkbeer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> bow
> knife
> and a flint
> :darkbeer:


What are you shooting out of your bow? :dontknow:


----------



## Born4This (Jul 9, 2009)

nice and simple.
1)as someone else said, all of my archery gear.. Gota hunt for dinner 
2)Don't need shelter... Just use the plane and build a door for it wherever the holes are 
3)And a seriously comfy bed >_>..


sounds good to me! wbu ?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Ok well a tent for starters. then all my archery stuff. and people(i do not want to end up talking to a volleyball)


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i origionally put a lighter or mathches but i would say a flint stick instead to strike with the knife in the multi-tool.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

s4 shooter said:


> bow
> knife
> and a flint
> :darkbeer:


A flint? As in a piece of quartzite, chert, etc., or do you mean one of those magnesium bars?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sighting In said:


> Finally, a different list! You seam to want to get off the island, as apposed to live on it. Hmmm...


Well, I do have people I care about at home. If I didn't I'd probably stay.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

If I could only have 3 items to bring with me they would be 

1) All my archery stuff

2) A razor sharp machete

3) finally a Flint and Steel set (lighters and matches run out)

I have done the whole lost thing twice, it sucks.


----------

